# Honda EU300IS no power output



## phil l (May 23, 2019)

Hello everyone. I have a EU3000IS on my trailer. 

it is 14 years old and has been flawless. 



about 4 months ago it started not putting out power until it ran for about 3 or 4 minutes then would power everything great.
last weekend while using it, it got worse on every start up. the next morning nothing and never put out power again. the power output light is not on. 

i took the front cover off and all the breaker are good.



the motor has had service every 6 months by me. runs great. smooth and dose not burn oil or blow blue smoke at all. 

I don't have a service manual so i don't know how this inverter system works. 



am i wrong that i read this generator has an alternator type system ?
i have seen that the inverter is over $500 but don't want to buy one if it's good and it's just the alt. 



dose anyone in the ventura ca area know of a trust worthy service shop.


thanks, Phil


----------



## Anthony'sGenServLLC (May 30, 2019)

Have you tested input from your generator into the inverter? Possible brushe(s), stator and/or rotor may have gone bad.


----------

